# What flashlight is this? *new to forum*



## scogab94 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello all, I was given this Surefire. All it says is A040970 on it, It take CR123a's from what I see. I know nothing else about it, any insight as to what it is would be greatly appreciated. Once I know what model it is I will be looking for a push button end cap.


----------



## Search (Aug 29, 2015)

Look like an MH-90 body with an older M2 bezel.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 29, 2015)

Check with Oveready and see if they have any.


----------



## Search (Aug 29, 2015)

For all intents and purposes I am fairly confident the complete unit you are looking at is the Surefire M951SU06 ..

I think it uses a .75 tail cap so a Z57, Z61, or Z58 should fit it.. as usual someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## scogab94 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thank you for the help! You folks are awesome


----------



## Search (Aug 30, 2015)

scogab94 said:


> Thank you for the help! You folks are awesome



Hopefully you come back and see this before you spend any money.. but I do believe I was wrong. Other pictures of a M951SU06 show people using an SW01 tail cap which is a 1" tail cap.

A Z41 is a twisty to turn on press for momentary 1" switch and a Z59 is a Press for momentary or click on for constant 1".

To rule out whether I'm an idiot or not is to measure the diameter and see if it's .75 or 1" 


Good luck


----------



## scogab94 (Aug 30, 2015)

Search said:


> A Z41 is a twisty to turn on press for momentary 1" switch and a Z59 is a Press for momentary or click on for constant 1".
> 
> To rule out whether I'm an idiot or not is to measure the diameter and see if it's .75 or 1"
> 
> ...



I am looking at it now. it appears to be a 1 inch. What would be the best place to find the end cap?


----------



## Search (Aug 30, 2015)

PM sent to you


----------

